# open window



## anz (6. Nov 2004)

Hallo ihr,
ich habe eine frage, was muss ich bei meiner seite machen, dass sich die fenster auch wirklich öffnen, und zwar nicht nur das eines, sondern die drei verschiedenen sich öfnen. Also nicht gleichzeitig aber das checkt ihr schon. Will nur das man sich die spielstände anschauen kann.  

Die Seite: http://www.ttvz.de/presse.htm

Gruß Anz


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Nov 2004)

Java ist nicht JavaScript! http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
Deshalb habe ich die Frage verschoben.


----------



## Student (8. Nov 2004)

anz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber das checkt ihr schon.


ich nicht ... 

fenster öffnen mit JS:
 :arrow: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


----------

